
Woopra live analytics 1.1.1.0 released and more invites sent - thorax
http://www.woopra.com/blog/2008/04/26/woopra-beta-1110-released/
======
thorax
I have to say I'm sold so far, which is why I'm posting this. This really
feels like the way things should be for traffic monitoring.

I'm trying this out on <http://bug.gd> at the moment, as they increased beta
allowance at the same time as this release.

It makes me feel like the site is a lot more like a high-traffic BBS. You get
to see live what features people are bouncing around and the "Sysop chat" tool
is really interesting. I think the biggest risk is that people will think that
the site owner isn't really there and it's one of those fake "Speak to a sales
rep now!" popups.

But I have to say, woopra is impressive-looking and very fast (in this build
at least).

------
ajbatac
i've signed up for them since last month and until now, the website is in
pending status.

~~~
jawngee
It's been a couple of months for me.

~~~
ajbatac
Just after this post, my site got approved.

